# What PLL are you fastest with?



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

You can also state which is your favorite, because my fastest and favorite are different cases.

My fastest PLL is the Jb perm; I found a new alg today and it's one of the only 2 PLLs I've subbed-2 on.

My favorite is the T-perm. You know, because it's the T-perm 

(I've never put up a poll before so I'm not sure how yet; it'll be up soon )


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

lol Ua perm by far


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 26, 2011)

H :/


----------



## Vinny (Jul 26, 2011)

Same here. Definitely Ua perm.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 26, 2011)

U perm


----------



## Julian (Jul 26, 2011)

Jb, 0.81.

My favourite to perform would be either of the As, E, or Jb.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 26, 2011)

T perm


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> U perm


 
There are two U perms


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks like U with A a close second (then H).


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

im fastest with Ua, Ab, and L perm.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 26, 2011)

Ja is my fastest (sub 0.75). Jb, Ua, Ab are fast for me too (sub 0.85).

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?20318-Fastest-PLL-Algorithm


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 26, 2011)

Why isn't E Perm a proper option and things like V are? E Perm just became my fastest


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh, btw, can anyone list some J(a) Algs that aren't on the Wiki here? All of them or either too long or don't fit my hands well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 26, 2011)

There are a few I can do in about .81, which are E, H, Ja, Ub, and Aa. I'd say those are all tied for my fastest.


Edit: @ jaycee: Sarah's alg is crazy fast, x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 26, 2011)

Skip.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> There are a few I can do in about .81, which are E, H, Ja, Ub, and Aa. I'd say those are all tied for my fastest.
> 
> 
> Edit: @ jaycee: Sarah's alg is crazy fast, x U2 r' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' R2


 
what is the algorithm for your e perm?


----------



## Shortey (Jul 26, 2011)

E


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 26, 2011)

@theanonymouscuber, I love that alg :O Thanks a lot!


----------



## JyH (Jul 26, 2011)

Both J perms, and H perm. I don't even know if I can sub 1.5 Ua, but I might be able to sub 1 Ub.



sa11297 said:


> what is the algorithm for your e perm?


 
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## Coke (Jul 26, 2011)

The J perms are both my fastest, with the A perms a close second, and then T before that.

J's are sub 1, A is sub 1.5, and T is sub 2.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 26, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> Skip.


 
I don't know, the recognition on that case is killer. I can't always identify it just looking at two sides, that one's pretty rough!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2011)

Ub, then T, Ua, Jb


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 26, 2011)

Ua, even though I can barely sub 2 it, as I am horrible at doing most pll algs


----------



## emolover (Jul 26, 2011)

H perm because it I'd the only one I can sub .8 with.

Other sub ones:
Aa .96
Ja .94
Ua .9
Ub .89
Jb. .87


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2011)

T or Ua and Ub


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 26, 2011)

H perm is my fastest, PB is .84, I average sub1. U(b) is my second fastest, PB is .94 and I average sub1.


----------



## Bizarro (Jul 26, 2011)

Ub perm


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 26, 2011)

Ja.


----------



## riffz (Jul 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Sarah's alg is crazy fast, x U2 *r'* U' *Rw* U2 Lw' U R' U' R2


 
MY EYES.

H and Ua for me.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 26, 2011)

H is my fastest.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 26, 2011)

Ua perm by far the fastest for me, but my favorite is the Jb perm. bring on the right thumb.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 26, 2011)

Ua perm is fastest

T perm/Y perm is favorite


----------



## reyrey (Jul 26, 2011)

H is my fastest, with about 1.2~1.3 seconds average.

H and Z are my faves, I love the Ms.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 27, 2011)

riffz said:


> MY EYES.
> 
> H and Ua for me.


 
Haha, sorry. Fixed it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm fastest with H, however, I also like T, Y, U-a, and J-a.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 27, 2011)

J, U, H, A. I'm usually faster with algs. that have a lot of "R" moves.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

Ua perm is basically the only one I can sub 1 100% of the time. My best is 0.61


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 27, 2011)

T-perm reigns superior with an average of 0.944 and a tps of 14.831.
In order of time:


Spoiler



T - 0.944
H - 0.947
Ua - 0.969
Ub - 1.02
J - 1.145
Z - 1.147
L - 1.219
Aa - 1.303
Y - 1.336
Ab - 1.363
Ra - 1.383
E - 1.44
V - 1.466
Rb - 1.481
Na - 1.595
F - 1.71
Nb - 2.633


In order of tps:


Spoiler



T - 14.8305084745763
Na - 13.166144200627
Z - 13.077593722755
Y - 12.7245508982036
H - 11.6156282998944
J - 11.353711790393
Ua - 11.3519091847265
E - 11.1111111111111
F - 11.1111111111111
Ub - 10.7843137254902
V - 9.54979536152797
Ra - 9.3998553868402
Rb - 8.7778528021607
L - 8.20344544708778
Aa - 6.9071373752878
Nb - 6.83630839346753
Ab - 6.6030814380044


----------



## Golfcomic (Jul 27, 2011)

T PERM


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 27, 2011)

My fastest is Ub but my favourite is the Ja.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 27, 2011)

The Us, because you only have to peel off three stickers to solve them.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 27, 2011)

I like to finish my CF or HTA solves with an edge 3-cycle for the exact same reason!


----------



## Joël (Jul 27, 2011)

My fastest is U... Sub .7


----------



## VCUBEFAN28 (Jul 27, 2011)

H Perm, then T, then J (a) then R (both) then Z


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 27, 2011)

U perm my only sub 1 perms

H is actually one of my slowest it sucks


----------



## stoic (Jul 27, 2011)

T perm... or Ga if I'm not going for speed as I like the way it flows for some reason


----------



## Florian (Jul 27, 2011)

U-perm
0.48 PB


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 28, 2011)

Florian said:


> U-perm
> 0.48 PB


 
lol.

This was what I did in my downtime at work today. 


Acw - .82 ----- x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R' (9, 10.98 TPS)
Accw - .99 ----- x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R (9, 9.09 TPS)
E - .99 ----- x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D' (16, 16.16 TPS)

CPLL Avg - .9333

Ucw - .74 ----- M2' U' M U2' M' U' M2' (11, 14.86 TPS)
Uccw - .85 ----- R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (11, 12.94 TPS)
H - .85 ----- M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2' (11, 12.94 TPS)
Z - .98 ----- M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' (14, 14.29 TPS)

EPLL Avg - .855

L - .86 ----- x' r U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (11, 12.79 TPS)
J - .82 ----- R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' (13, 15.85 TPS)
T - .91 ----- R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14, 15.38 TPS)
F - 1.53 ----- R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R (18, 11.76 TPS)
Ra - 1.38 ----- R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' (15, 10.87 TPS)
Rb - 1.17 ----- R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 (13, 11.11 TPS)

Adj PLL Avg - 1.112

Ga - 1.26 ----- R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R (12, 9.53 TPS)
Gb - 1.20 ----- F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 (12, 10 TPS)
Gc - 1.44 ----- R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' (12, 8.33 TPS)
Gd - 1.33 ----- R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 (12, 9.02 TPS)

G PLL Avg - 1.3075

Y - 1.19 ----- F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (17, 14.29 TPS)
V - 1.39 ----- R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F (14, 10.07 TPS)
Na - 1.44 ------ z R' U R' D R2 U' R U D' R' D R2 U' R D' (15, 10.42 TPS)
Nb - 1.57 ----- R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U' R U' y R U R' (17, 10.83 TPS)

Diag PLL Avg - 1.3975


----------



## xabu1 (Jul 29, 2011)

it was close, I just checked, I can get both U and H to .80 consistently, best on both is .72. 
I just picked h because I felt like it


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 29, 2011)

I suck at all of them, all sup-2 sec. But my best would either be H, Z, or CCU.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Clock-wise A-Perm is the only alg I can sub2 on. My PB for it is 1.54


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm thinking my best is Jb, I can get around 1.6 with it, though I'm pretty close to it with T and Ja.
Favourite would probably be Ja now =].


----------



## jrb (Aug 2, 2011)

Ua for sure.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 2, 2011)

H, then Ua by a small amount, Ua's def my favourite though


----------



## xdaragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Pll skip! If that counts, besides that it would be H-perm.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't use a PLL!


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 3, 2011)

H-Perm. Fa' show!

Favorite alg is E Perm though...so slow at it, but I like the finger tricks!


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 3, 2011)

H 0.96
For U I've never been able to get a sub-1 because my hand control suck...

EDIT: just got 1.00 on U-Perm -_-


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 3, 2011)

Fastest Ja favourite Ra


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

Ua


----------

